# Kostenloses Stock-Material



## BooYa (20. Januar 2005)

Hey Leude, 

wer von euch kennt gute Links für *kostenloses* Stock-Material? 
Die meisten Sachen sind zwar Lizenzfrei aber nicht kostenlos! 

Das ist der einzige mir bekannte Link in dieser Hinsicht
www.sxc.hu/index.phtml 

Kennt sich überhaupt einer von euch aus, was rechtlich eigentlich in ordnung geht? Ich mein selbst bei Google kann man ja nicht alles frei nach Schnautze nutzen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2005)

Meinst Du sowas?


----------



## BooYa (21. Januar 2005)

Super vielen Dank!

Da ist auf jeden Fall einiges bei!


----------

